# Rugby



## Number8 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi,

erm i was wondering is there any supplements and exercises you could reccomend to increase my strength and power for my rugby. I was looking at Cyclone or Creatamax for supplement ( can you give your opinions on these products)

Thanks


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Number8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> erm i was wondering is there any supplements and exercises you could reccomend to increase my strength and power for my rugby. I was looking at Cyclone or Creatamax for supplement ( can you give your opinions on these products)
> 
> Thanks


Welcome mate

Type Cyclone into the search function,you'll get all the info you need on this product 

As far as supps and exercises - a healthy diet and a 3 day Compound routine is what you need.

All can be found with the search function


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

With regards to lifts here some ideas:

Squats

Bench Press

Dead Lifts

Bent Over Rows

Lunges

Clean & Press

You've got to think of the functionality of these exercises and how they can be replicated for the game. i.e.

Squats & dead lifts - Think Scrumage, Rucks & clearing

Clean & press or variations for lineout lifting etc...

As Para has said above, keep to a clean healthy diet. You may supplement with extra carbs before training / match day.

If you post up what you currently do, both nutritionally & with regards to playing and training we can go from there (i.e. Gym days, Rugby Training, Age, Level of ability.)

Tk out.

All done bye bye


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

good post from tom there

i took up rugby a few months ago and have moved to a three day compound exercise routine that includes

deadlifts

squats

bench press

power cleans

overhead press

and other exercises, im still yet to work out how bench pressing helps you in the rugby world though to be honest

what ive found is that strong legs, back, shoulders and necks help


----------



## Number8 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi,

thanks for the advise,

im 17 and iv just recently moved form plying blindside to the regular position of number 8. I can train in the gym on any days except wednesdays and sundays where i have rugby training or a game sometime i have a game on wednesdays but mainly on sundays. In the gym i currently have no set routine which i think is my problem, i have also been recommended to start taking some supplements such as cyclone or creatamax, i have also just been selected to play for the north of england so i really want to be at my best for these games to hopefully further my rugby.

Thanks


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

youre diet and training needs to be bang-on before supplements are added in my opinion, unless we're talking whey protein of course

get a regular plan involving the following as a minimum

squats

deadlifts

power cleans

overhead press

bench

and then add in a couple of other compound movements to compliment the above


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

try plyometrics?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

so far all i have realised is that the ability to drink helps


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bob3 said:


> Yes , Take some steriods...That will get you big and buff in know time.


I sincerely hope that that was said tongue in cheek...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Also if you can touch the bottom of a pint glass with your c*ck. Sadly, I shall never make it.

As far as benching goes Dave, when you clear out a ruck you have to stay on your feet as you go over and protect the ball, unless your going to rest on your head you will need some serious upper body strength with a prop crashing down on your back.

Also you need the extra chest muscle to take impacts. That is where most forwards will take you out, I have never come against a first five yet that can be ****d to drop down to your knees. They will just try and disembowel you.

I would say yes to the above, ESPECIALLY the plyometrics. My rugby cam eon leaps and bounds when I started that from a cardio perspective.

i also did alot of beach running, a nice swim afterwards did alot for my recovery.

Basically though what everyone else just said, Big heavy compounds. Make sure you get your technical side spot on as well at Number 8, you have to be thinking straight.

Although as you have already been picked then you are obviously well on the right track.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## Number8 (Dec 24, 2008)

i was woundering can anyone give me a rough idea of a 3 day routine which i can go through and work on to adapt to my needs?

thanks


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Do a search on the Getting Started forum for a thread called "beginners routine" (or something like that) by Tall. It's a good start.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Good combination of strength and power lifts in gym such as

bench, squats, deads, power cleans, rowing, dips, overhead press etc

Plyometrics

Speed work

Flexabilty work

Remember - strength in the gym does not mean your going to have loads of strength on the pitch ie - bashing players in tackles or running etc.

Speed and strength will give you your power on the pitch.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Also echoeing what Nathan said above, plenty of stretching and flexability. You can end up in some mighty strange positions.

I also would reccomend more Bodyweight exercises. They just seem to work for me and are more transferrable to my rugby. I know guys who can do 250+ Deadliftis but can't chin there own Bodyweight.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I know guys who can do 250+ Deadliftis but can't chin there own Bodyweight.


I am that man. I am therefore working on chins...


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Exactly. You need to be be able to handle your own bodyweight.

You might be strong as hell and 17 stone. But if it takes you 10 seconds to get off the floor to play the ball, your great running counts for nothing because the defensive line will have already been set.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I know deads and chins are different, it just seems to me that in everyday life, being able to move your own body around is alot more useful then lifting metal.

I have been known to be wrong in the past though.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

bob your posts in this thread and others are rubbish you should not try to contribute if you insist on writting rubbish that is not benifical.


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Number8...

Hope all is well?

Have you been getting any ideas as yet?

I saw in an earlier post that your 17. So guessing that you've just started training, and will therefore need to ensure that what your gonna be doing is correct form, and still meets your needs.

As an idea check out: www.crossfit.com

There are plenty of ideas to get you going, with loads of videos to help.

Just a quick one. Did you do GCSE PE at all? I only ask as I am a PE teacher and think that if you wrote a PEP that is a good place to start.

You'll need to get the basics down first, decide what you want to train for. i.e is it Cardio fitness with Resistance ---> Do circuit based training.

or do you want to generate muscle mass? ---> a 3-day split could be suitable... but read on...

However, I'd air on the side of caution, I love the two Rugby & Lifting in the gym. Both are very demanding physically & mentally. I tried to do a 3-day split with 2x rugby training & a game on Sat but you can't physically acheive this & work.

I've opted for Squats on a Tuesday, Deadlifts on a Thursday, and then fill the blanks in on a gym day, where I do bench press, & train the arms.

Keep us posted.

Tk out

All done bye bye


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

to the OP set up a journal/progress thingie on here pal it's always fun to write down what your doing or have done (mine contains a bit of rugby, not much though as ive only played about 7 games all season due to being made of glass)


----------

